# Lanzarote 2019 - Vom Winde verweht!



## Christian.Siegler (17. Dezember 2019)

Hammer! Das ist richtig klasse. Besten Dank für den tollen Bericht.


----------



## Salt (17. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank Christian......hat etwas gedauert aber jetzt ist es fertig


----------



## glavoc (17. Dezember 2019)

Bombe, wieder einmal. Wusste ich schon ,als ich die Überschrift gelesen hatte. Schade, das mit den Dorados, aber sei dir gewiss - ick fühl mit dir  
Dennoch riesige Fische dabei, komm schon, allein der Wolf und dann die Blues in xxl Format. 
Und dann wieder einmal top geschrieben, tolle Bilder und Spannung! Tausend Dank dir, dafür! Wünsche dir ein frohes Fest, ein erfolgreiches neues und natürlich Dorado Böcke in Übergröße, bis du keinen Bock mehr hast bzw. die Arme weh tun im nächsten!!
Herzliches Hvala und a liebes Grüßle


----------



## senner (17. Dezember 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht! 22 Tage da brauchst gut Ausdauer bei solchen Wetter-Kapriolen. Gut, dass der Pass wieder aufgetaucht ist. Knie wieder iO?


----------



## Krallblei (17. Dezember 2019)

Hi Salt

Danke für den Bericht. Sind doch ordentliche Fische dabei! Glückwunsch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Salt,
toller Bericht, tolle Fotos.  87/ 81 cm  Blues und 64er Wolf  sind fuer mein Mittelmeer nicht alltaeglich! Solche Fische zu fangen- da braucht man schon Erfahrung und viel Geduld und Ausdauer. Gratuliere.  Keine Mahis, furchtbar und zuschauen wie andere welche in Traumgroesse ueber 15 kg fangen, das ist ganz furchtbar. Aber es gibt sie noch, die "Grossen" !
Tut mir leid mit dem Wetter, aus dem Bericht geht nicht hervor, wann Du genau auf der Insel warst. Schreib es doch einmal bitte!
Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Olaf, danke für den Bericht, klasse wie immer. Wir mussten aber auch lange darauf warten. Leider hat das mit dem mahis nicht geklappt, aber die fischbare Zeit am Spot war ja wetterbedingt auch sehr eingeschränkt. Zumindest gibt es sie dort noch. Bluefish hat doch wenigstens etwas Ausgleich gebracht und der woba ist klasse. 
Vg Kay


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Dezember 2019)

Ganz großes Kino - vielen Dank fürs Teilen..!


----------



## ollidi (17. Dezember 2019)

Weltklasse Bericht.  Danke für das Einstellen!


----------



## onky090 (17. Dezember 2019)

Toller Bericht und Klasse Bilder,
Danke da für


----------



## Seriola (17. Dezember 2019)

Sehr gut! Wirklich ein kurzweiliger Bericht. Welche Kamera nutzt du?


----------



## Salt (17. Dezember 2019)

Lieben Dank euch allen für die vielen likes
@Kay, Glavoc & Juergen - stimmt schon, der Wolf ist ein richtig guter und die Blues sind schon immer nett, dort allerdings nur besserer Durchschnitt....ist für mich wie beim Hecht, Meter+ darf es gerne sein.
Naja.....und manchmal jammer ich gerne, auch wenn manche sagen auf hohem Niveau 
Hab dort schon ganz andere Zeiten erlebt und daran misst man es natürlich.

@senner - ja, Knie und Handgelenk  (sah noch übler aus) sind wieder io, sowas gehört zum Berufsrisiko in den Klippen.
Ne Ibu eingeworfen und weiter geht's, anders kommt man halt nicht zum Erfolg mit der Spinnrute.....werfen, werfen, werfe....Jeden Tag, den ganzen Tag!


----------



## Salt (17. Dezember 2019)

Seriola schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Wirklich ein kurzweiliger Bericht. Welche Kamera nutzt du?


Hey Seriola,
Ein größeres Lob kann ich wohl kaum kriegen. Nutze ein Huawei P10 light


----------



## Seriola (17. Dezember 2019)

[QUOTE="Nutze ein Huawei P10 light[/QUOTE]

OK.... Bin etwas verwirrt, hätte etwas anderes erwartet. Nochmal, sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. Dezember 2019)

Tolle Blufishe Olaf und Danke dass du dich dazu entschlossen hast einen Bericht zu schreiben


----------



## Salt (17. Dezember 2019)

Seriola schrieb:


> OK.... Bin etwas verwirrt, hätte etwas anderes erwartet. Nochmal, sehr schöne Bilder


Solange du nicht sehr groß vergrößern willst machen grade huaweis erstaunlich gute Fotos für das Geld. Allerdings sortier ich bei Landschaftsbildern teilweise aus mehreren Dutzend pro Motiv


----------



## flofischt (18. Dezember 2019)

Sehr nice so einen Zeilen Bericht als erstes am Morgen zu lesen. Petri heil weiterhin! Kannst du vll 1,2 Sätze zu deiner Rute sagen? Bin jetzt neugierig


----------



## Salt (18. Dezember 2019)

Was genau interessiert dich denn an der Rute?
Es ist eine Custome-Made Kraag SKXF von FishingArt in 9'6 und 15-55g mit Titan-Beringung von Fuji & Seaguide im Mix.
Der fertige Aufbau kommt auf 189g und die Rute wirft ideal 40 bis 60g mit Full Pull.
Mich begeistert vor allem die enorme Kraftentfaltung im unteren Bereich die eher in richtung einer echten 100g Rute kommt, gepaart mit der sehr harmonischen Aktion dieser Serie. Darüber hinaus ist die Rückmeldung dieser Blanks erschreckend gut.

Ich hab schon etliche High-End Spinnruten gefischt aber sowas wie die Kraag-Serie hatte ich noch nicht!
Geht wohl auch allen anderen so, die diese Ruten fischen.


----------



## flofischt (18. Dezember 2019)

Danke , bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Reiseruten. Hört sich ja mega an... Fische aktuell die Sportex Carat CS, die mir super taugt aber leider schon 2 mal gebrochen ist.


----------



## Salt (18. Dezember 2019)

Die Blanks sind mMn echt der Hammer! 
Aber Reiseruten sind es nicht


----------



## flofischt (19. Dezember 2019)

Achso, hatte ich dann etwas überflogen  du hast mich jetzt jedenfalls ermuntert meine Asienberichte endlich mal fertig zu schreiben  Petri weiterhin!


----------



## nostradamus (19. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
mega Bericht!  Danke!
Weiter so!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (19. Dezember 2019)

Hi Olaf,
danke für den tollen Bericht und die Fotos.
Bin gestern erst wieder zurück gekommen von der Insel und kann nur bestätigen, dass die Sardinen ca. 1-2 Km vor der Küste stehen (laut locals). Folglich waren die Fänge eher bescheiden. Dazu an jedem Tag ü 3 Meter Wellen die es leider nur erlaubten an wenigen Stellen zu angeln. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht - wie immer...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (19. Dezember 2019)

Moin Thorsten,
na es scheint ja für dich auch nicht viel besser gewesen zu sein als bei mir.
Bin mal gespannt ob diese Phase mit ewig starkem Seegang jemals endet.....für die nächste Woche sieht es wohl weiterhin nicht so gut aus und irgendwie ist das Dauerzustand in 2019
Grüße, Olaf


----------



## Danschman (19. Dezember 2019)

Schöner Bericht, das Uferangeln auf den Kanaren ist halt schon ein hartes Geschäft. Da gibt es eindeutig bessere/fischreichere Plätze.

War vorletztes Jahr eine Woche und hatte mit den *Palms Slow Blatt* ein paar nette Bonitos, das war es aber auch.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (20. Dezember 2019)

Danschman schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, das Uferangeln auf den Kanaren ist halt schon ein hartes Geschäft. Da gibt es eindeutig bessere/fischreichere Plätze.
> 
> War vorletztes Jahr eine Woche und hatte mit den *Palms Slow Blatt* ein paar nette Bonitos, das war es aber auch


Wo denn würden wir gerne wissen.


----------



## Salt (20. Dezember 2019)

Nicht in Europa Kay
Zumindest nicht, wenn man übers Warmwasser spricht und die mögliche Durchschnittsgröße der Fische als Maßstab nimmt.

Erfolgreiches Shoregame ist und bleibt etwas für Spezialisten und das Wetter ist natürlich auch sehr entscheident.
Die Kanaren sind wahrscheinlich einer der besten Plätze Weltweit, um große Mahis vom Ufer zu fangen, das ist Fakt!

Btw....ich wusset garnicht, das wir einen neuen Werbepartner haben


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2019)

Na, jetzt war ich doch für ein paar Minuten mal völlig losgelöst.

Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## Danschman (20. Dezember 2019)

War auf Fuerteventura, war allerdings auch noch im Februar, nicht gerade optimal.

Zwecks Shore Fishing in Europa, kommt natürlich auf die Fischart an, aber zB in Portugal gibt es  sehr gute Plätze. Ansonsten eine Inselgruppe weiter runter, auf den Kapverden, geht schon deutlich mehr. 

Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim nächsten Versuch!


----------



## Salt (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja.....Spätwinter ist vielleicht nicht die beste Zeit aber teilweise sind dann Bonitos in Weltrekordgröße möglich.
Portugal ist schon klasse aber pelagics kriegst da vom Ufer eher selten und Cap Verde is genau genommen nicht mehr Europa  und biste mit swell und wind genauso angeschixxen wie auf den Canaren wenn man Pech hat.
Süd Marokko ist wohl auch der Hammer aber da traut sich kaum einer hin....mMn grundlos.


----------



## Tomasz (23. Dezember 2019)

Das ist wieder ein sehr spannender Bericht mit guten Fischen und richtig schönen Bildern geworden. Vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

